# Os lo ruego (rogar)



## Tom Wingo

¿Cómo se traduce "os lo ruego"?

"S'il vous plaît" valdría?


----------



## Yulan

Hola Tom 

No soy nativa, pero según mi parecer, sí podría ser; pero también podría ser: "Je vous le demande".

¿Puedes poner un poquito de contexto?


----------



## albertovidal

je vous en prie


----------



## Yulan

Hola Alberto, 

Pero "je vous en prie" en principio ¿no es "de nada"? 
Es decir, la respuesta a quien nos agradece ... 

Gracias


----------



## Tom Wingo

Disculpad. Es un vendedor que intenta que un comprador le compre un producto y le habla de usted. Es muy formal en español, pero es como debe decirlo. "Os lo ruego"


----------



## albertovidal

Yulan said:


> Hola Alberto,
> 
> Pero "je vous en prie" en principio ¿no es "de nada"?
> Es decir, la respuesta a quien nos agradece ...
> 
> Gracias


Je vous en prie, en respuesta a _merci _*sí* significa _de nada, _pero, en este caso (y creo que es el más común de los usos), signica *te ruego *u *os ruego* (*os lo ruego*)


----------



## Paquita

Tom Wingo said:


> le habla de* usted. "Os* lo ruego"



Esto es contradictorio...


----------



## albertovidal

Paquit& said:


> Esto es contradictorio...


Es verdad.
Olvidé que era una conversación formal y, por consiguiente, es, como tú dices *os lo ruego.
*Gracias por hacerme ver mi equivocación.


----------



## Yulan

Gracias Alberto,

¡Perdona la molestia!

Es que no me queda claro ... yo creía que fuese _"je vous prie de [+ verbo]..." "je vous prie de bien vouloir [+verbo]"_ es decir, una forma oficial para pedir algo.

Nunca he entendido "je vous en prie" con este significado: muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Tom Wingo said:


> Disculpad. Es un vendedor que intenta que un comprador le compre un producto y le habla de usted. Es muy formal en español, pero es como debe decirlo. "Os lo ruego"


Hola Tom Wingo:

Si le trata de usted, no sabe hacerlo.  
Os lo ruego es "a vosotros" (tú + tú).-

Si fuera con usted:* se lo ruego*.

Je vous en prie, como dice Alberto, se emplearía si es una contestación a un "gracias".

Cuando se pide el contexto, es este tipo de detalles que queremos saber. Porque si no es en contestación de un "gracias", entonces no será esto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Yulan said:


> Es que no me queda claro ... yo creía que fuese _"je vous prie de [+ verbo]..." "je vous prie de bien vouloir [+verbo]"_ es decir, una forma oficial para pedir algo.
> 
> Nunca he entendido "je vous en prie" con este significado: muchas gracias.



Pedimos contexto a gritos, y aún no sabemos qué intención tiene el que lo dice...aunque estamos en el post #12

Para aclarar *tu* duda Yulan

- Papa, maman, achetez-moi un ordinateur, je vous en prie ! (os lo ruego, por favor= suplicante)

- oh, je vous en prie, arrêtez de vous disputer (¡por favor!¡por Dios! impaciente)

- Merci de m'avoir répondu
- oh, je vous en prie (de nada, fue con gusto)

- ¿Puedo pasar?
- je vous en prie (¡cómo no!)


----------



## Yulan

¡Mil gracias Paquit&!

Sí, sí lo del significado "de nada" yo también lo había indicado en mi post (N. 4).

Mil gracias por tu aclaración que incluye también el significado "ípor favor!" (suplicante): de verdad, ¡no lo había considerado! 

Gracias


----------



## Pohana

abertovidal said:


> *...**os lo ruego.
> *



Nosotros decimos *se* lo ruego. Cuándo se trata de suplicar tenemos la fórmula "_por lo que usted (tu) más quiera(s)_", je vous en prie.

À +
Pohana


----------



## Tom Wingo

Disculpad nuevamente. Se trata de castellano antiguo, por lo que el uso del "os" se refiere a usted, no a vosotros. "Os lo ruego", como decía en mi anterior post, era excesivamente formal, pero el contexto es castellano antiguo. Es un vendedor antiguo que le pide a un comprador que por favor le compre algo. Quizá sea suficiente con "S'il vous plaît" y no haga falta el "Je vous en prie".


----------



## Pohana

Tom Wingo said:


> ..."os" se refiere a usted, no a vosotros. "Os lo ruego"...


_Se_ también se refiere a usted.


----------



## albertovidal

Pohana said:


> _Se_ también se refiere a usted.


Es verdad.
Si bien es castellano antiguo, *os *lo ruego significa/ba os/le ruego a usted.
En castellano moderno *os *se refiere a vosotros

Por lo que " je vous en prie" (os lo ruego), es perfectamente utilizable ya sea en castellano antiguo o moderno refiriéndose a vosotros a usted o ustedes

En un pasaje de la biblia "os" se refiere a tú o a usted. Os pido que me perdonéis
Aquí el link
http://www.corazones.org/jesus/victoria_cristo.htm


----------



## chlapec

Yo me sitúo en el asunto y diría: *je vous en supplie!!*


----------



## passiflore

abertovidal said:


> En un pasaje de la biblia "os" se refiere a tú o a usted. Os pido que me perdonéis
> Aquí el link
> http://www.corazones.org/jesus/victoria_cristo.htm


 
Bonjour,

Dans la Bible, oui, ainsi que dans les prières, mais dans la vie quotidienne ? Ce n'est pas ce qu'on m'a appris dans mes cours de grammaire espagnole. 

Merci de m'éclairer.

Passiflore


----------



## Sandrass

Je vous prie, Monsieur


----------



## chlapec

passiflore said:


> mais dans la vie quotidienne ?
> Passiflore


 
Dans la vie quotidienne médiévale, oui.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Passiflore:

Este "Os lo ruego", corresponde a "vos". 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## passiflore

Rebonjour,

Merci Chlapec et Gévy, je commençais à avoir des doutes. 

Donc ça ne s'utilise plus de nos jours dans les conversations normales. C'est tout ce que je voulais savoir. Encore merci.

Passiflore


----------



## albertovidal

passiflore said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans la Bible, oui, ainsi que dans les prières, mais dans la vie quotidienne ? Ce n'est pas ce qu'on m'a appris dans mes cours de grammaire espagnole. Merci de m'éclairer.
> Passiflore




 Te comento que Tom Wingo aclaró que el contexto era de castellano antiguo, por lo cual "os" estaba referido a tí (tú), vosotros o ustedes.
Antiguamente "os" se utilizaba para referirse a la segunda persona del singular o a la segunda del plural.


----------



## Tom Wingo

Actualmente no se utiliza. Es castellano antiguo. "Os" lo ruego referido a usted está desfasado. Actualmente "Os lo ruego" se refiere a vosotros y para usted se utiliza "se lo ruego". Gracias a todos.


----------



## Sandrass

Sí, os lo ruego suena a 'vos', que es castellano antiguo. Lo que pasa es que en Argentina y Uruguay se mantiene ese castellano.

Saludos


----------

